# Thought this would be interesting



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

http://specials.msn.com/a-list/news/snakehead-fish-bounty-psp


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I keep reading reports that MD is offering a bounty, $200 gift cards. That's not what they're doing. They are offering a chance to win a gift card. Folks who participate are put into a drawing. Folks have to provide photos of snakeheads they catch & kill in MD waters, and the gift card part is decided by drawing names. The whole thing is a contest and incentive to go after snakeheads, not a bounty on them.

Heck, the state is hurting for money as it is. If there was a bounty of $200 per fish, I would quite my job & just chase snakeheads.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

bigjim5589 said:


> Heck, the state is hurting for money as it is. If there was a bounty of $200 per fish, I would quite my job & just chase snakeheads.


Damn straight. I'd come to Maryland for the summer...

I'd be making money, and not having to buy meat. What could be better?


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah I agree it didnt sound right to receive $200 per fish. The thought I wanted to bring out once people are reading this is how better to get rid of an invasive species than to put a bounty on them, or make them available to eat. Get the recipes out there and tell people how great of a eating fish they are. When you think of Tilapia, it used to be called a trash fish. Now they changed the name raised the prices and everybody eats it like crazy. Many people dont know that Tilapia were once called Nile Perch. A funny thing is, I went fishing with some buddies I used to work catching bass and specks. Then they would used the castnet to catch Nile Perch and sell them to the little old ladies on the banks for $20 a five gallon bucket full. I mean really nice fish too. LOL. The price of the fish was to pay for the bait and some of the gas used for the boat.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tilapia were never Nile perch. That is a unique species.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Tilapia eat poop. Remember that.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Tilapia eat poop. Remember that.


Cobia are some of the $hit eatin'est fish ever... And I wouldn't think twice about making them a staple in my diet.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

WOW after researching this, you are correct, sorry for the miss information. I have been told that Tilapia was in fact Nile Perch but now I know its just a myth, like Bigfoot. LOL


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

BIGFOOT IS REAL SAND DOLLAR!!!!!! And what do u mean by cobia eating poop solid7?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> And what do u mean by cobia eating poop solid7?


What part of that do you want me to explain?


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

NC KingFisher said:


> BIGFOOT IS REAL SAND DOLLAR!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry its just hard to believe it when most pics you see are blury. When I see clear pics or speak with someone I know that has seen Bigfoot, then i will believe.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've seen Bigfoot! Actually, I know him quite well. He's out in Iowa now at college & is my youngest son! 

Here's his pic to prove it!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah :beer:


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

You should have seen him before he had his hair cut!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

So, has anyone here eaten a Snakehead fish before? What does it taste like?

Has anyone else seen the Legendary Bigfoot? I'm not talkin about Big Jims son by the way. LOL......


----------

